# Coats on other dogs



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe this should be in training/behavior instead?

Gracie has a pretty strong position in the Great Coat Debate. She thinks that other dogs shouldn't wear them. And she is actually reasonably skilled at disrobing them.

I have learned to keep moving when we bump into dogs with coats. She has good recall & will listen when I ask her to leave another dog alone. But if, for example, we all go on a Massachusetts Vizsla Hike and some of your precious pets wear coats, and we are actually trying to let the dogs play together...well.... :-[

Ideas?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Off lead?? 

They shouldn't be wearing the coats! Mac wears a coat if we are walking on lead or standing and it is cold outside. If running in the woods the coat comes off. It is dangerous to have them wear it when running around in the woods as it could get caught on things. 

She is just trying to sort out the other dogs!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree with born36. If the dogs are off lead and running around. they are generating lots of body heat and have no need of a coat. In addition, wearing one under these circumstances could definitely be dangerous (as stated).

Willie only wears one of his sweaters if I have put him in a situation where he cannot move around much, primarily waiting in the back seat of the car during the winter. Otherwise, he does shiver.  Wonder if you could advise these other dog owners in a gracious and nonjudgemental way (?).


----------

